# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Máy mát xa hậu môn cực sướng - Lưỡi liếm rung cao cấp

## shopdochoihanoi

Lưỡi liếm âm đạo đa năng Tongue thiết kế có hình dáng như chiếc lưỡi. Chiếc lưỡi làm bằng silicon, êm mềm, đàn hồi tốt, cảm giác giống như được bạn tình bú liếm thật sự. Trên bề mặt lưỡi có hàng trăm hàng chấm nhỏ li ti. Chiếc lưỡi gai lí tí khi đưa vào cô bé, cọ xát kích thích những vùng mẫn cảm. Mỗi lần lưỡi rung lên sẽ khiến nàng rên rẩm trong niềm rộn rực mê man.

 Lưỡi liếm rung đa năng Tongue được trang bị một trứng rung mini kết nối điều khiển bằng dây dẫn. Trứng rung được làm bằng inox, kích tấc nhỏ gọn, bo tròn, dễ dàng vệ sinh, an toàn cho cô bé. Bạn có thể massage được các địa điểm nhạy cảm khác trên cơ thể. Trứng nhỏ sẽ dễ dàng chui lọt sâu trong âm đạo, từng nhịp rung chạm và kích thích tới những vùng sâu kín nhất. Lưỡi liếm và trứng rung sẽ cho bạn những khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời thăng hoa nhất.

 Chi tiết đồ chơi người lớn cho nữ lưỡi liếm rung Tongue
 Tính năng: Mat-xa điểm G cho phụ nữ, giải tỏa sinh lý hiệu quả
 Chất liệu: Tay điều khiển bằng nhựa ABS, lưỡi rung chất liệu silicon cao cấp, Trứng rung bằng inox
 Tần số rung: 3 chế độ rung khác nhau
 kích tấc: 90mm x 50mm
 Pin: 3 pin AAA
 Xuất xứ: Hồng Kông

 Lưỡi liếm rung đa năng Tongue có 3 chế độ rung tùy chọn theo ý muốn. Lưỡi lớn và trứng rung nhỏ có thể cùng lúc hoạt động, kích thích các điểm khác nhau trên thân. Hãy để cho lưỡi lớn rung vân vê bầu ngực, chà nhẹ nhũ hoa. Còn trứng nhỏ rung cạ cạ hột le, rung tê tê cô bé. Từng hơi thở của bạn sẽ hòa theo từng nhịp rung, càng lúc càng gấp gáp, rên rẩm, rồi bật thét lên vỡ òa sung sướng.

 Cách dùng do choi nguoi lon lưỡi liếm đa năng Tongue
 Vệ sinh sạch sẽ Lưỡi rung đa năng Tongue – công cụ mát-xa điểm G
 Mở nắp phía sau bộ điều khiển, lắp 3 pin AAA và đóng nắp để sử dụng
 Bấm nút, điều chỉnh tần số rung theo ý muốn để sử dụng Lưỡi liếm rung đa năng Tongue
 Sau khi dùng bạn vệ sinh bằng nước nóng, để khô, và cho vào hộp để bảo quản.
 Có thể sử dụng Lưỡi liếm đa năng Tongue cùng với bao cao su, hoặc chất bôi trơn để có trải nghiệm thú vị hơn
 Chú ý: Khi vệ sinh không để nước rơi vào trong bộ điều khiển. Khi cất giữ cần tránh nơi ẩm thấp.

----------

